# Rhythmbox impossibilità di editare id3tag e problemi audio

## southern_comfort

Ho installato rhythmbox

```

$ eix rhythmbox

[I] media-sound/rhythmbox

     Available versions:  0.12.8-r1 {cdr daap debug doc gnome-keyring hal ipod libnotify lirc mtp musicbrainz nsplugin python test udev upnp webkit}

     Installed versions:  0.12.8-r1(17:54:40 22/01/2011)(python udev -cdr -daap -debug -doc -gnome-keyring -hal -ipod -libnotify -lirc -mtp -musicbrainz -nsplugin -test -upnp -webkit)

     Homepage:            http://www.rhythmbox.org/

     Description:         Music management and playback software for GNOME

```

e gst-plugins-mad per leggere gli mp3 nonchè libtag per scrivere anche negli id3tag.

Il problema è che non riesco ad editare questi ultimi.

Non capisco se è un problema relativo alla versione (instabile 0.10.16) che uso di gst-plugins-mad (che anche parlando a livello audio non è perfetta, a volte gli mp3 saltano o la barra di rhythmbox avanza e non si sente nulla).

Qualcuno di voi ha i medesimi problemi?

----------

## ago

io lo usavo eoni fa e riuscivo a modificare.....in alternativa puoi provare un programma che edita i tag

----------

## mack1

Ciao, non usando rhythembox non saprei aiutarti   :Rolling Eyes: ,però uso media-sound/easytag per modificare i tag dei file audio e mi trovo molto bene....facile,intuitivo ma decisamente completa come applicazione.

Ciao

----------

